# epson 2540 printer for sublim



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

wf-2540 can I use this printer to do sublim. or should i buy another 7510.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

djque said:


> wf-2540 can I use this printer to do sublim. or should i buy another 7510.


Yes and no. The 4 color sub inks that work for Epson 4 color models are universal. The issue is ICC profile and support. Sawgrass only supports a single letter/legal size Epson WF30 model currently.

A better printer with sub inks and support is the WP-4020, note the size of the carts for a desktop Epson, this is not an external CIS, the stock Epson design on this printer is for carts more like large format, large and fixed inside the printer, doesn't move along with the print head.

.:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began

Cobra may support that model you are asking about too, but you have to call them (either printer call).


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

mgparrish said:


> Yes and no. The 4 color sub inks that work for Epson 4 color models are universal. The issue is ICC profile and support. Sawgrass only supports a single letter/legal size Epson WF30 model currently.
> 
> A better printer with sub inks and support is the WP-4020, note the size of the carts for a desktop Epson, this is not an external CIS, the stock Epson design on this printer is for carts more like large format, large and fixed inside the printer, doesn't move along with the print head.
> 
> ...


Thanks looks like i will order this tomorrow.


----------

